# Skinky Skanky, Manchester, April 2016



## Black (May 3, 2016)

An outfall culvert intersects the main sewer at 45 degrees via an intersection chamber,
this discharges excess sewerage to the Moss brook during bad conditions.
The outfall culvert consists of a 400 yd, 1.5 mte wide brick pipe.
The main sewer consists of a long, 2.1 mte wide brick pipe which widens through the intersection chamber.
On the left the works 5 sewer merges with the works 6 sewer via tumbling steps,
passes through the intersection chamber & continues west through a redundant penstock.
Theres a new concrete screening chamber half way along the outfall culvert,
during bad conditions excess load pours across the weir & along the outfall culvert
the screening chamber then filters the exctera eg (allows the water to pass through) which continues to the Moss brook.
The original culvert is intersected by 10 ft concrete wall, 
this along with 2 penstocks maintains the levels & acts as a detention tank.

main sewer & intersection chamber



penstock controls









redundant penstock



merging of works 5 (right) & 6 (left) sewers



outfall culvert between intersection chamber / weir & screening chamber



inspection chamber






screening chamber
10 ft concrete wall & detention tank









2 penstocks used for maintaining the level & forming a detention tank






ladders, walkways & controls












pump















inspection chamber



outfall culvert between screening chamber & Moss brook






outfall






at street level



thanks


----------



## HughieD (May 3, 2016)

Some nice brick tunnelage there. Good work Agent Black...


----------



## Lavino (May 3, 2016)

Nice m8ty


----------



## flyboys90 (May 3, 2016)

Wonderful brickwork.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## King Al (May 4, 2016)

Fascinating pics Black! Great work


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Brilliant stuff! Rather you than me! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

